# Gettin' lean!!!! (I hope)



## mandypumpkin (Apr 23, 2004)

Okay....I've been away for too long and I've gotten too fat. It's time to shred! 
Here's my plan: 
Morning cardio: 45 minutes (5x's week) 
Afternoon cardio: 20 minutes followed by weights. (I haven't figured that part out yet....I've been lifting 5 days a week, each body part once a week) and I'd like to continue lifting about 5 x's a week. 

Question: I've been reading about the Max OT program and I'm curious as to whether or not this would be better for me. I hate to buy yet another book if it's not going to be of use. 

Goal: Reduce bodyfat ( I have no idea what mine is right now because my gym doesn't take BF%). If I had to guess, I would say around 20%-23%. I would like to make my first goal 15% by July. I also want to reduce bodyweight from 155 to 135. I carry a lot of lean muscle. 

Diet: Ahhhh....the problem!
I have copied the carb cycling by twin peak and I am trying to implement it currently. Here's what I've done today:
B: half a grapefruit, 1 ff cup cottage cheese, coffee, water, artificial sweetner.
Snack: half a protein bar (145 cal), water (19 carbs, 2.5 fat, 14 proteitn)
lunch: salad with ham, eggs, little bit o'cheese, and ranch with 8 crackers. (bad crackers!) Do I have to give up real ranch?
Dinner: TBA

Question: Is it better to do the carb cyling? Or is it best to do it this way?
1500 calories: 40/40/20, 5 meals
30 carbs, 30 prot, 6.5 fat/ meal. 



Any advice would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

If you've ever had a problem with binging I wouldn't reccomend carb cycling, but if you haven't you can have very good results with it.  

As far as your workouts go- that's too much cardio IMO.  If you want to do it every morning that's great but you really don't need to do it twice a unless your training for a competition.

I myself like a balanced diet better because it doesn't leave me craving any certain foods on certain days!! 

Good Luck Girl- you'll get a ton of great advice on here!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Mandy!!  Glad to see that you started a journal! great way to stay on track of things and get advice/motivation from everyone!  
I agree with Andrea- way too much cardio going on girl! no need for such lengthy sessions and especially 2X day! concentrate hard on your lifting and add cardio in as needed. have you ever done HIIT style cardio? (intervals) those kick major butt and super for fatloss and boosting metabolism! 

as for diet it depends what will work for you, many here have successfully followed carb cycling, its a great diet, but as Andrea already mentioned if you have a history of binging its not the best route. 
are you currently eating every 2.5-3hrs? 
I could definitly see some things that need to go in the diet- the protein bar for one. and the Ranch dressing is a huge no no! those crackers arent the best either. why not add in some sweet potatoes, brown rice, oatmeal or fiberous fruit/berries instead. 
how about healthy fats? Im not seeing any.. or much for fiberous veggies either.. 

hope that helped a bit and not too confusing! were here to help! 
Best of luck girl!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

HI Mandy! We are very alike. I have the same goal as you. I have gained about 10 lbs in the last 9 months I'm 150 right now and my ultimate goal is 135lb. I also carry alot of lean muscle..fat too now. At 140 lbs.. i was a loose size 6. Anyways.. good luck.. I've decided to do carb cycling. Going to research a little more then start Monday. I'm here with you girl! byee


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

Holy cardio!  You'll be able to win a few triathalons with that kind of training.   

The girls gave ya some good advice.  Good luck.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks! 
atherjen: Yes, I have tried the HIIT and it seemed to work well. Would you recommend that over 45 min in the morning? I would be doing that in the moring and weights around 3:30 in the afternoon. Diet.....I know I know...but that's exactly why I'm posting. I need someone to slap my hand and tell me no! Thanks! I'll drop the bar, quit the ranch (I've bought Newman's Oil and vinegar dressing that a lot of people talk about on here...is that ok?) I'll also add in more veggies and a 5th and maybe 6th meal at night.  No carbs after 7? How about fish oil and natural pb for healthy fats? Oh, the Newman's dressing has some healthy fat, too, right?

ncgirl21: Yes! I do have a problem with binging and I would love to know more about your balanced diet. I'll try to find your journal on here to read more about what your goals are and what you eat. 

ltennis299: it's good to know someone else who has similar goals! Good luck and keep in touch! I'd really like to know how the carb cycling works for you. 

Monolith: I know! It feels like I live on machines! You'd think I'd be ready to run a marathon by now! AUGH! Okay...I've got a lot of great support here. Here I go! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mandypumpkin *_
> Thanks!
> atherjen: Yes, I have tried the HIIT and it seemed to work well. Would you recommend that over 45 min in the morning? I would be doing that in the moring and weights around 3:30 in the afternoon. Diet.....I know I know...but that's exactly why I'm posting. I need someone to slap my hand and tell me no! Thanks! I'll drop the bar, quit the ranch (I've bought Newman's Oil and vinegar dressing that a lot of people talk about on here...is that ok?) I'll also add in more veggies and a 5th and maybe 6th meal at night.  No carbs after 7? How about fish oil and natural pb for healthy fats? Oh, the Newman's dressing has some healthy fat, too, right?



-HIIT is far superior to moderate lengthy cardio in my opinon. how about trying that for 3days/week for approx 30mins(including warmup), and then concentrate on lifting 3-4 days. heavy and intense. 
-what is the nutritional info and ingredients on the Newmans Oil and Vinegar dressing? 
-good good, more veggies is great!  
-dont go by the rule no carbs after 7pm. it you trained just prior to that, late evening, then by all means have carbs and protein post workout. otherwise I prefer to stagger my carb intake to just fiberous veggies late in the evening! 
-fish oil is PERFECT for healthy fats, and the nat.pb is fine in moderation as well, but I wouldnt rely on it as my primary fat source. 

Keep your head up girl, work hard and stay motivated, were all here to help, we'll "slap your hand" when needed!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll have to check on the nutritional value of Newman's dressing and post it later.
How many fish oil should I take a day? I bought the enteric coated so that I won't burp up fish oil all day. That's okay isn't it?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 26, 2004)

Newman's Olive oil and vinegar dressing: Dang! That's a lot of calories and fat! I'd rather eat ranch for that amount!

NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION 
Serving Size: 2 tbsp (27g) 
Calories: 150 
Total Fat: 16g 
Cholest.: 0mg 
Total Carb.: 1g 
Sugars: 1g 
Fat Cal.: 150 
Sat. Fat: 2.5g 
Sodium: 150mg 
Fiber: 0g
Protein: 0g


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

To start, I'd take one with every meal.  Hope you can swallow pills- it was like pulling teeth to get me to take them- but I do now- thanks to Jen  

As far as my diet goes- I don't really follow one.  I eat five to six times a day usually, 3 hours apart.  EVERY single one of my meals has a serving of protein in it, whether it's meat, cottage cheese, egg whites, etc.  I love veggies, so eating them has never been a problem for me.  For carbs I eat fiber one, oatmeal, fruits (usually just with my first meal if I want some), brown rice, WW low carb tortillas, etc.   Make sure you keep your water intake up too.  

Good Luck hun!! Feel free to check out my journal- the past few weeks are NOT a good example of healthy eating (personal problems and shit), but before that I was doing good.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

hmmmm thats not too bad then! what KIND of oil is in it?? olive oil??? if it is then 1Tbsp of that is fine!  

for the fish oil caps- Id suggest approx 10/day. If you want EXACT amount PM Jodi and tell her the exact EPA/DPA ratios on your bottle, your stats, and wether you are ecto, meso or endo bodytype.. she knows the in's and out's of the fishy caps!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for the info. I think I have figured out a better workout plan: See what you guys think:
day 1: chest and triceps
day 2: HIIT for 30 min (including warmup) in the morning if I can get my butt up!
day 3: HITT for 30 min in am and back and bi's in pm
day 4: Quads, hams, and calves
day 5: HITT for 30 min
day 6: HITT for 30 min in am, shoulders and abs in pm
day 7: rest

For my weight workouts, I am doing 9 sets per bodypart (usually 3 sets on 3 dif. exercises) and I am experimenting with the 4-6 rep max. Opinions on that?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

sounds Great!!   no need to do the HIIT on empty stomach first thing in the morning either. If you want as well you can take out one of those HIIT sessions, either day 3 or 6 is good! 
that rep range is perfect too!  Good luck girlie!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank you guys soooo much! I'll post my meals later. Doing good so far today.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks Great Hun!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 27, 2004)

Monday, 4/26/04
I did my first HIIT session today. I rate my intensity from a 1-10 and followed the following schedule: 
Minute 1-2: level 5 (warmup walk)
M 3: level 6 (faster walk)
M 4: level 7: really fast walk
M 5: level 8: moderate jog
M 6: level 9: run
M 7-10: levels 6-9 again
M 11-14: repeat levels 6-9
M 15-18: repeat levels 6-9
M 19: level 10: running as fast as I can
M 20-30: cool down

Meals for Monday 4/26/04 (I was baaaadddd today!)
B: 1/2 grapefruit with splenda, 1 cup ff cot. ch. and water
S: same as above
L: steak, mashed potatoes, brown gravy, and rolls (AUGH!) 
S: No snack today...I had a dr's. appt and didn't have time to grab anything. I was still reallllly full from lunch anyway!
D: Lean ground turkey, small sweet potatoe, lettuce and broccoli, water, small portion of A-1 (it's really hard to choke the turkey down without something!) Only 15 cals per teaspoon.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 27, 2004)

I went to the Dr. today for a checkup. He's an endocrinologist that I have been seeing for about 13 years. When I was 15, I was diagnosed with Polycycstic Ovarian Syndrom (PCOS). It actually has another name, but I can't remember what it is. Anyway, when I was 15, he put me on birth control to regulate my cycles, to help with acne, and to prevent excess hair from growing. AUGH! It worked wonders. Because I have this syndrome, I produce a little more testosterone naturally than other females, so that helps with putting muscle on. Yesterday, I weighed in at a whopping 156 and we talked about how that was 20 lbs. higher than my visit 2 years ago. This may also have something to do with the fact that I started taking Paxil, an antidepresant drug that works miracles! I told him that I am excercising and eating much better, but it doesn't seem to work for loosing weight. I was told that since I have this syndrome, my body is basically in a pre-diabetic stage that could either develop in to diabetes or not. If my weight doesn't go back down, then my chances of becoming diabetic rise. This syndrome makes my body either insulin sensitive or resistant...I'll have to research it to figure that part out. (By the way, this is something that I inherited. Many women have it and don't even know it. )
Even when my body is thin, my insulin sensitivity is worse than an obese person without PCOS. This makes it very hard for my body to lose weight. So, what I am wondering is what you guys think about that info. I will research PCOS some more and fill you in on the insulin part. If anyone else has had experience with this, please help me out!
I may post this on another board to see if anyone else has heard about PCOS and insulin sensitivity.
One solution may be to get off the paxil and see what my weight does. I just don't know if I'm ready to try that. I don't get suicidal or anything like that, I just get really emotional about my weight. If I'm losing, then I'm usually fine. If I'm not, then I am a basketcase. Anyway, I've written too much.
Thanks in advance....


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 27, 2004)

bandaidwoman wrote this:

 With your PCOS you are in a contstant state of hyperinsulinemia.....insulin, being anabolic, you will always have difficulty losing weight. You are actually in a state of insulin resistance most of the time. I have women who, though they do not have diabetes, their problems get alot better with glucophage or metformin, now approved for treatment of this disorder. (Women with PCOS usually have difficulty conceiving and glucophage does also help regain their fertility by reversing this relative insulin resistance and they become pregnant.)

You are smart to be eating right and excercising. You may want to ask you doc about a similar substitute to paxil which does not have the weight gaining effects such as lexapro, effexor or celexa


I looked this up:
The term hyperinsulinemia means abnormally high levels of insulin in your blood. It's not a disease. Instead, it may indicate an underlying problem that's causing your pancreas to make and release too much insulin. Insulin helps regulate blood sugar.

Causes of hyperinsulinemia include:

Insulin resistance. This occurs when your body doesn't use insulin properly. Risk factors include a family history of insulin resistance, lack of activity, obesity and polycystic ovary syndrome. 
A tumor of the pancreas (insulinoma), which secretes excess insulin.
Hyperinsulinemia doesn't cause signs or symptoms. But if it leads to abnormally low blood sugar (hypoglycemia), signs and symptoms may include sweating, weakness, slurred speech, confusion and seizures. Hyperinsulinemia is often associated with type 2 diabetes.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's a link to some more info I found:

http://www.lafayettesbest.com/articles/Hyperinsulinemia.htm


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Paxil may have something to do with your weight loss.  A lot of anti-depressants can cause weight gain and hinder weight loss.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with Andrea- that anit-d's can be a prob when trying to loose weight from what I know! 

meal 1 and dinner looked good yestarday! Keep trying the best that you can! its all about preperation in advace!  
cardio session looked FUN!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmmmm....I think I may try to wean myself off the anti-d's. I'm not for sure how I'll react, but it is worth a try. It's funny...my mood all depends on my weight or how my body feels. If I feel like a fat turd, then my mood sucks!  If I feel like I am making progress, then I feel great!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 28, 2004)

Tuesday, 4/27/04:

Meal 1: 1/2 grapefruit with sweet n low, 2 egg whites, 1/2 yolk, 1 fish oil, multivit, zinc, and vit c. Water and coffee with sweet-n-low
Meal 2: 1/2 grapefruit with s-n-l, 2 egg whites, 1/4 yolk
Meal 3: salad with 1 egg white, 1/4 yolk, 8 almonds, broccoli, trukey, 1 tsp. of light sour cream with ranch seasoning mixed in. Water, unsweet tea with s-n-l,  1 fish oil and 1/2 cup ff yogurt with 2 strawberries. 
Meal 4: 1 can tuna with 1 tsp light mir. whip, 1/4 cup bran flakes, water
Workout: Back and biceps (9 sets for each body part, 4-6 rep max range) 
Meal 5: 1 tbsp nat. pb with a whole celery stalk
Workout: 30 Min of HIIT (same as yesterday)
Meal 6: chicken, 1/4 sweet potato, 1/4 cup brown rice, and asparagus. This meal disgusted me and I choked down as much as I could....especially the chicken. So....about and hour later, I was hungry....
Meal 7: 1 tbsp nat. pb (Hey...it was better than the chocolate covered marshallow easter eggs hiding in my cabinet!)


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Meals 1, 2, 5, and 7 seem really small. JMHO.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 28, 2004)

More info bandaidwoman provided me with:

Your endocrinologist is rightfully worried as 40% of those with PCOS will have type 2 diabetes or impaired glucose tolerance by the time they reach 40 years of age. 

To clarify your question regarding insulin resistance....when I mean resistance, your pancreas secretes more insulin than a non diabetic or non PCO but the body's peripheral tissues (mostly muscle) does not use it efficiently. 

Thus, you are secreting more insulin at any one time but the body may not be using it efficiently and thus you are prone to low blood sugar and increased hunger and all sorts of nasty side effects associated with high levels of insulin: 

Some of this includes high cholesterol (usually high triglycerides and low good cholesterol, HDL) , high insulin levels cause the body to store fat and increases male hormone production from the ovaries by stimulating an ovarian enzyme complex cytochrome P450c17, either directly and/or by stimulating pituitary luteinising hormone secretion. 

Insulin resistance in type 2 diabetes and polycystic ovary syndrome occurs mainly in muscles, but also in the liver in obese women with polycystic ovary syndrome. Insulin resistance is made worse by physical inactivity, upper abdominal obesity, pregnancy, the ageing process and by medications such as thiazide diuretics, corticosteroids and certain hormonal steroid preparations. 

However, insulin resistance in polycystic ovary syndrome is not due primarily to obesity (as lean women with polycystic ovary syndrome are insulin resistant).


That's why PCOS responds to medicines that work on insulin resistance such as metformin ( and they are now studying the triglitazones such as avandia and actos) since they bring down the overall insulin levels and reverses the bad effects on the abnormal hair development, high cholesterol, weight gain, irregular periods etc.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Your meals look good Mandy!   Do you not like chicken?  I love it- I could eat it at every meal!!    How do you cook yours?

I would definatly try to stop with the anti depressant, not just because of the weight loss issue, but just because, from my personal experience, every doctor I know prescribes that to you with any problems you have.  I went to the doctor last month and just happened to mention that I had bad cramps and they gave me some samples of an anti depressant (don't remember the name), but I threw them out!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 28, 2004)

I like chicken...but not the way I fixed it last night! I poured a little bit of bbq sauce over some tenderloins and baked them. They just tasted really bad to me. Plus, the asparagus was not good at all.  I am trying to find new veggies I like, and apparently canned asparagus isn't one of them. It was mushy! YUK!


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

My fav veggies: romaine, collored peppers, brocolli and mushrooms! Just a suggestion! Have a wonderful day girlie!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks! I think I'll check out the recipe section for chicken recipes. What should I add to my smaller meals? More protein? veggies?

PS...I decreased my anti-d to half the dose today. My doc said that it is really hard to get off of the med I'm on because of withdrawal symptoms. Too bad....I'll wean my self off and deal with it!


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Maybe 1/3-1/2 cup of oats or some carbs in the early meals. 3-4 more egg whites, and more veggies anytime! 

Oh ya, turkey and mustard go well together too!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

The BBQ sauce probably made it dry out while it was baking.  Try this:  Spray a glass baking dish with Pam, put chicken in there, spray with pam, sprinkle on chicken seasoning and black pepper, let bake for 30 minutes at 350 and then add a little more seasoning and let finish cooking (about 15 minutes).  It's tender and yummy this way and if you want BBQ sauce, heat it up in the microwave and add it to the chicken.  For veggies, I like all kinds except brussel sprouts  .  Try making stir fry, mushrooms, peppers, onion, and any other veggies you like!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks....chicken sounds yummy! I have one of those George Foreman's grills and I really like grilling chicken on it, too! Quick and easy!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

the Foreman is super! although I dont have one!!  

your diet is looking great!!  defintly maybe add in a few more carbs in the morning and after your workout. and eat as many fiberous veggies as you want! I LOVE  broccoli... but too much makes me


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 28, 2004)

No kiddin'! Broc makes me swell up like a bullfrog!


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Mandy 

You are doing a super job - keep it up! 

What type of withdrawal symtons does it give you if you quit cold turkey? I thought it wouldn't be that bad, or is it?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't know...I talked to a lady I work with and she said she tried to quit the same med and she had major headaches. I'll ask her what other side effects happened and post it later.

I just don't want to be in a bitchy mood  or cry all of the time like I did before I started the med.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay...I talked to her and she said headaches and dizzyness. But, she only quit for 3 days.


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

I was on antidepressants a few years ago, and was told by my doc not to just STOP them, but to slowly lower the dosage, then stop. Otherwise you may experience some side effects


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 29, 2004)

Good advice...I have lowered my dose from 20 mg to 10 mg. I am on my second day of this. I seem to have a slight headache, but nothing terrible. If it gets too annoying, I'll take some tylenol. I go to the doc in a couple of weeks and I will talk to him about getting off completely. 

Jill, did the anit-d's affect your weight any? How did you do getting off of them?


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mandypumpkin *_
> 
> 
> Jill, did the anit-d's affect your weight any? How did you do getting off of them?



I had an eating disorder at the time so I dont really know if they affected my weight at all. I stopped taking them as mentioned in the above post=slowly decreased the dosage, then stopped. Consult your doc first


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Wednesday 4/28/04:*

M1: 1/2 cup strawberries (from my own garden!) and 1 c FFCC, splenda, coffee, water, fish oil, multi-vit, vit c, zinc

M2: 1/2 grapefruit, 2 egg whites, 1/2 yolk, water

M3: salad w/ egg, ham, cheese, bacon bits, 1-2 tbsp ranch , 6 crackers , unsweet tea with s-n-l

M4: 2 TBSP nat. pb and a ton of celery

workout: Leg day! squats: 3x6, leg press: 3x6, leg ext: 3x6, lying leg curl: 3x4-6, sldl: 3x6, calves on leg press: 3x10

M5: (potluck at church....so this is really good for me!) chicken breast, cucumbers, 10 doritos, a couple of pair halves (instead of the huge piece of chocolate cake) water

M6: 3 pieces of turkey lunchmeat (around 3 oz) and a huge piece of romaine, water, 1/4 cup bran flakes and 4 raisins


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 30, 2004)

*Thursday, 4/29/04*

Workout: ABS and SHOULDERS:
Dumbell military press: 3x5, upright row: 3x6, machine:3x5
Decline crunches: 1x15, 1x12, 1x10, side cruch with leg raise thingy... : 1x15 on each side, 1x12 each side, 1x10 each side, and leg raises: 1x15, 1x12, 1x10

M1: 1/2 cup strawberries, 1 cup FFCC, water, coffee, s-n-l, fish oil, multi, zinc, vit c

M2: 1/2 grapefruit, 1 cup FFCC, water

M3: salad w/ egg, cheese, bacon bits, ham, ranch(just a tiny bit), and 6 crackers

M4: Nat PB and lots o' celery

M5: 1/2 cup brown rice mixed with leftover cutup bbq chicken breast with a little A-1 on top. YUMMY !!!!

M6: 1/2 cup bran flakes, 1 raisin, 2 oz turkey, 8 almonds, romaine lettuce, water

* I have a huge canker sore on the inside of my lip! Anyone think it might be from all of the grapefruit I've been eating? I think I'll try switching fruits for a while and see how it does.

* OMG! I am soooo sore from Gopro's leg workout leg Wednesday! By the end of the day I won't be able to move.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

HEy girl.. sore today???   gotta luv a sore booty!!! 

hmm canker sores from grapefruit? I have never heard of that before?  

just a suggestion - that cheese, bacon bits, ham, ranch dressing and 6 crackers--need to go!  

you have strawberries in your garden already???


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah...the salad was loaded. I could have picked it all off, but I was bad and didn't. I didn't have time to fix my lunch yesterday, so I was stuck with either a fried chicken sandwich in the cafeteria or the salad....that's what I get for not fixing my meals ahead of time. I'll do better!!!

Yeah! I have strawberries. I don't have many that are ripe, but I'll get enough to eat a few a day. The vines are loaded with green ones, though!

I was just thinking that grapefruit has a low pH and could cause the sore since I'm eating more than I used to. I could be totally wrong!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

How much protein are you getting a day?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 30, 2004)

4/27/04 Totals from fitday: 1413cal  36fat 117carbs 158 protein

4/28/04: 1701cal  77fat  118 carbs 134 protein (ohhh, look at the fat this day! I don't know if that is accurate or not...I just chose items on fitday, because I didn't know the nutritional info on the salad from the cafeteria. That one killed me!

I am trying to get at least 150 grams. It looks like I need to up it some more and bring my fat down.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

all that fat  was prob from the bacon bits, ranch, cheese and dortitos! 
aim for the least 150g protein as you said. 
no more salads from the cafeteria! perp prep prep ahead!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 30, 2004)

You are sooooooooooooo right! 
I'll work on getting my meals prepared early. 
Thanks for slapping my hands you guys!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Mandy!! I was finally able to read your journal today! I'm so glad your here on IM! Seems like you are getting GREAT Advice from the girls!!

-I wanted to tell you that I have delt with Cysts for 4 years..and was diagnosed with Endometriosis a Year ago. I get Extremly painful cramps..and big big cysts that my doctor has to remove about once a year or less. Also causes infertilty. Just wanted you to know that I fight the female system..it is hard staying Thin b/c your battling it. Just Stay Strong!!!!!

Hugs to you!!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Stacey! Fortunately my doc diagnosed me before I started forming cysts and the med he put me on has prevented them thank God! I am sooooo sorry that you have to deal with them but I hear what you are talking about on the cramps and infertility!  
Hugs!!!!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 3, 2004)

*Friday, 4/30/04*

M1: 1/2 banana, 1 cup FFCC, fish oil, multivit, C, zinc, water

M2: same without vit's

M3: salad with turkey, egg white, unsweet tea with sw-n-low, and 1/2 a sweet potato

M4: 2 tbsp nat. peanut butter (I think...I forgot to write it down)

Cardio: treadmill: 5 min warmup, 20 min HIIT, 10 min cool down
Stretched a ton today because I am soooo sore still!

M5:   Can't remember....gotta start writing it down!

Weekend.....I ate sensibly but I didn't deprive myself. I wonder if this kills my hard work that I did all week long. I used to give myself a total cheat day on Saturday and eat anything and everything I wanted all day long and I still had great results as long as my diet was very clean all week. Any opinions? If I do this again, I would like to keep it to one day, not the whole weekend. 

BTW, I haven't been carb cycling like I had originally planned. I might try it later, but for now, I am trying to get into the routine of fixing my meals and it is much easier if I can fix the same stuff without having to worry about varying my carb #'s.


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

Thats the best idea Mandy- small changes at a time. Work on preparing meals in advance now, getitng into a routine and figuring your daily needs, etc. (and recording everything you ate  )

as for the weekend cheats- I think these are fine, granted its one day and that you dont go extremly overboard.. allow yourself to eat what you want until satisfied... however if you have a past of binging tendency I dont think its the greatest idea. 
if this has been working for you, and you can keep right on track all week- then if its not broken, dont fix it  

good work on the HIIT!  I love it!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Jen!!!! 
I am really grateful for this place. The encouragement is exactly what I need to keep going and I am so thankful for all of the advice! Everyone here has been so helpful!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Hey Mandy! That is wonderful that your doc caught your symptoms before it got any worse. 

You are doing awesome! Listen to Jen-she knows her business!! Keep up the work.


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 4, 2004)

*Monday, 5/3/04*

M1: 1/4 cup (dry measure) oatmeal cooked with 3 egg whites, 1/4 yolk. Fish oil, multi, C, zinc

M2: same without vit's

M3: 1/2 cup brown rice, 3 chicken tenderloins (baked) with a little A-1 on top. Unsweet tea with sweet--n-low

M4: 5 almonds

Workout: 
Weights: Chest and triceps: incline bench: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, flat dumbell bench: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, flies: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, Machine assisted dips: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, straight-bar press down: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, rope: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12 (This is the second week of Gopro's tri's and chest...he does them on separate days...but I did them this way. I hope that's okay. I'm getting sore today, so I know they worked my body hard!)
Cardio: 5 min warmup, 20 min HIIT, 10 min cool down

M5: 10 peanuts, pork roast (very lean) with 1/2 potato and green beans, diet rite kiwi strawberry soda made with splenda.....not bad.

M6: FFSF chocolate pudding with 1 tsp Nat PB, water


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 4, 2004)

Okay....I walk into the teacher's lounge today and there are donuts and muffins and juice everywhere! Not only that, but now there are freshly baked sugar cookies and chocolate chip cookies, too!!!!!!! AUGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mandypumpkin *_
> Okay....I walk into the teacher's lounge today and there are donuts and muffins and juice everywhere! Not only that, but now there are freshly baked sugar cookies and chocolate chip cookies, too!!!!!!! AUGHHHHHHHHH




Run..................................... but first grap me a chocolate chip cookie!! LOL!!     Your diet looks great.  Nice workout too    You may want to add in a little more protein.


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 4, 2004)

I ran as fast as I could.....right after I ate a chocolate donut!!!! I messed up! I'll do better next time.


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 5, 2004)

*Tuesday, 5/4/04*

I wasn't going to post my diet yesterday, but I guess I'd better so that I can get my hand slapped.

M1: 1 cup FFcottage cheese with 1/2 apple. (plus a chocolate covered donut)

M2: didn't have one because I felt bad about eating the donut. 

M3: 1/2 cup brown rice and leftover lean pork roast with green beans.

M4: does the chocoalte chip cookie and bit of a muffin count as a meal?

Workout: 
Shoulders and biceps: straight bar cable curl: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, ez bar curl: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, incline dumbell curls: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, military dumbell press: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, upright row: 1x8, 1x10, 1x12, machine 1x8, 1x10, 1x12
Cardio: 5 minutes warmup, 20 min HIIT, 10 min. cooldown

M5: I was nice and cooked a verrrrryyyyy pregnant friend and her family dinner. I took it to them and they insisted I stay and eat. SO, I did. Spaghetti with meat and garlic bread and salad. I didn't eat a whole lot...but still! 

M6: since I didn't eat a lot of dinner, I got hungry and ate some fat free, sugar free chocolate pudding.


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

ok you asked for it-------> HUGE hand slap!!!  
cookies, donuts and muffins(unless from the recipe section here.. hee) arent allowed silly girl!!   

It was nice of you to cook for your prego friend and family!  

good work on the HIIT!!  now just gotta buckle down on that diet girl!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

No more cheats!!!!   



Good Job on the Cardio, you'll get the diet down pat too, don't worry- it will all come together!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 5, 2004)

Speaking of the recipe's here....I haven't tried any of the muffin/cookie type recipes. Do any of them actually taste good?


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Check out Stacey's journal-i just put a new recipe for protein panckes, they totally saitisfy a sweet craving!


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

Its post #1260, #1261


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 7, 2004)

Thanks !!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 7, 2004)

*Thursday, 5/6/04*

I went on a school trip and the school packed us lunches. Peanut butter sandwiches....That's all I have to say about today's diet. This week has been horrible! I can't be negative about anything, though, so I am going to say that I did excellent compared to what I would have if I hadn't been trying to eat healthy. I am not trying to make excuses....just trying to make myself feel a little better. I have a lot of issues to work out and a lot to learn about preparing for every situation. I appreciate all of your support...don't give up on me!:bounce: 
By the way...I talked to my doc about getting off the anti-d's and we have decreased my dose down to 5 mg from 30 mg and I will be completely off in about 5 days! Wish me luck!
Todays workout: 10 minutes of HIIT and a whole day of walking hills in an amusement park.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Hey Mandy!!    Don't stress over  it hun- you'll get the hang of it, it's definatly an adjustment if your use to eating whatever you want!  Hope you have an awesome weekend girl and have fun at the amusement park


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 7, 2004)

ncgirl21: Thanks for the encouragement. I plan to have an awesome weekend with my hubby! I think we are going jeeping in the mountains! YEAH!!!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 11, 2004)

*Monday, 5/10/04*

M1: 3 egg whites, 1/2 cup pears, fish oil, multivit, c, and zinc, water

M2: 2 egg whites, 1/2 yolk, 1/2 cup pears/strawberries

M3: 2 cups of veggies (broc., caulif., celery) and 4-5 oz turkey 

Weights: Back, abs, triceps: wide-grip pull downs: 3x8-12, military chin ups (on machine): 3x8-12, parallel hand grip pull ups (on machine): 3x8-10, crunches: 3x10-15, leg lift side crunch: 3x10-15 on each side, leg raises: 3x10-15, dips (on machine): 3x8-12, kickbacks: 3x8-12, overhead extensions: 3x8-12. 
*I didn't lift yesterday, so I am splitting up the workout that I missed (chest and tri's) between today and tomorrow

Cardio: 20 min of HIIT, and 10 minutes of cool down

M4: 1tbs of nat pb

M5: grilled chicken salad

M6: 1 oz. turkey, 1 tbsp nat pb, 2-3 sticks of celery


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

Diet looks great girl- keep it up


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 13, 2004)

I lost 6 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I weighed last monday 5/3/04 and I weighed today....and I was 6 lbs lighter!!!! Same time of day...YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 13, 2004)

*Tuesday, 5/11/04*

M1: 1 cup FFCC, 1/2 cup fruit, water, vit's

M2: Same

M3: 2 cups of veggies: caulif. celery, romaine, 3 oz turkey 2 egg whites unsweet tea with splenda

Weights: Chest, shoulders, biceps

Cardio: 20 min HIIT, 10 min cooldown

M4: 1 tsp nat pb

M5: salad and pizza


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 13, 2004)

*Wednesday, 5/13/14*

Weights: LEG DAY!!!! leg press, extensions, curls, straight-leg dead lift, calve raises on leg press, lunges....3 x 10-15 on each except lunges...only 2 sets of 20. 

M 1:  1 cup FFCC, 1/2 cup fruit, water, vit's

M2: same (no vit's)

M3:  2 pam fried eggs with 2 pieces of turkey lunchmeat and some veggies.

M4: Tacoladas!!! MMmmmm... its is a mix between tacos and enchiladas and it is soooo good!  I cooked 1 lb of lean sirloin and mixed in 1 can of enchilada sauce with some cheese and low fat sour cream. MMMMMMMmmmmmm I ate it on one tortilla and no...I didn't eat the whole thing! I only ate two servings of meat (about 4 to-6 oz with lettuce, a couple of cherry tomatoes) 

I only ate 4 meals today because I had to go out of town to a dr. visit and traffic was horrible. By the time I was able to eat meal 4, it was late and I didn't want a 5th meal.


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 18, 2004)

Sorry it's been a while since I posted....but the net has been down at work and I don't have a computer at home. Diet has been great....I ate reasonably on my camping trip this weekend and I am off to a great start this week. I felt really weak and feverish yesterday, so I only did weights...no cardio. I made a great tasting meal last night!!!! I put chicken breast, pinapple, squash, zuccini, eggplant, and tomatoes on a skewer and grilled them. YUMMY!!  I had leftovers today for lunch along with some applesauce. I've been having the same menu....so I know my cal's are okay. I did get my ON protein in the mail the other day and I drank it mixed with some water for a couple of meals yesterday.   Anyone have any suggestions on how to make it taste better? Can I add some heavy cream or skim milk?


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

Hey Girl!! What does ON stand for?? 

You can add heavy whipping cream to the shake!
What flavor is the shake Powder?

If its strawberry--I use to add a few frozen berries to my shakes--taste much better! Or Maybe try adding some LOW Carb Milk to it..that would help out!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 18, 2004)

ON=Optimum Nutrition.


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

Thanks--I should have Known that--I have that in strawberry flavor.


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 19, 2004)

I have the chocolate. The strawberry with berries sounds really good. Maybe I'll get that next time!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 19, 2004)

Does the low carb milk taste just like regular milk? I have put off trying it because I'm afraid it'll be nasty!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 21, 2004)

*Thursday, May20*

Haven't posted meals or training this week, so I'll catch up here. 

Usual meals: 
M1: ffcot ch. and fruit, vit's and water
M2: same as above, no vit's
M3: salad with lean meat
M4: 1-2 tbsp nat pb with celery or protein shake
M5: Lean meat with salad (I made whole wheat calzone one night that was awesome!!!)

Monday workout: chest and tri's
Tuesday: Bi's and shoulders, 20 min HIIT
Wednesday: legs, HIIT on bike (didn't seem quite as hard, but my legs were screaming after my leg workout and the HIIT) But, I'm not sore today....
 
Thurday: Back and abs, 20 min HIIT

My HIIT sessions haven't been as intense this week because I have either been lazy or just too darn tired to bump it up a level. It is the last week of school, and it is crazy dealing with all of the kids Hopefully next week will be better. We only go Monday and part of Tuesday and then I am out for summer!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 24, 2004)

*My legs ......*

Well, my husband told me that I was getting firm in all of the right places.   But, I feel like my legs are growing and that is the last thing I want them to do! My legs are genetically large and muscular. I only want to get my legs leaner...not larger. My upper body has some catching up to do....my shoulders are narrow and I need to lean my arms out, too. SO, I've been watching my diet to lean up...but I need some help so that my legs won't grow...just get lean!!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 24, 2004)

Help!!! Anybody?  I don't want to look out of proportion.....


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

Honey, I'm the same way.  Just give it time.  You may just build muscle easier in those places, but remember muscle burns fat and the muscle you burn in your legs will help to burn the fat your holding in your legs so keep lifting sweetie!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 24, 2004)

So...even if I gain more muscle in my legs, they will eventually get smaller because I will lose the fat if my diet is working?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

Yup!! As long as you stick with your diet you'll lean out.  Try to cut your sodium back too, get a salt substitute and only cook your meats with Ms. Dash.  How tall are you?


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 24, 2004)

I like to say 5'7"...but I think I'm more like 5'6.5".  Salt substitute, huh? Can you tell any difference in taste?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

Nope- not really, I use it.  Can you post a sample of your workouts for legs and the weight your using?


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 24, 2004)

*Legs...*

Something like this: I try to switch it up from week to week.  

- Squats...3 x 10-15  (with dumbells or barbell...depends on what's open...small gym)
- Leg press...3 x 10-12
- Leg extension...2 x 10-15
- Lying leg curl...3 x 10-15
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 10-15  or walking lunges 3 x 22
- Calves...3 x 10-15 on leg press

The first week I did really heavy weights with fewer reps....I didn't write pounds down. I just used whatever felts right at the time.  Now, I am using lighter weights and higher reps. 

For example, on squats, I'll use the bar for warmup and maybe 25's. To be honest, most of the time the squat rack is in use and I use 10 lb dumbells because that's the heaviest weight in the aerobic room. I know it doesn't sound like a lot......

I'll do the leg press with no weights at all....I have no idea what the weight of just the sled is. Hmmm....I'm beginning to sound like a weakling!!!

Leg extension: Usually around 70 - 80 lbs I think.

Leg curls: 50 lbs.

Calves: no weight on the leg press.

Stiff leg: Again, small gym...so I usually go in the aerobics studio and get out a step and do stiff's with 10 lbs weights. 

After writing all of this down, I feel like a weenie!!! I know my legs are screaming by the end of my workout, but it sure sounds like I'm not doing much after I read this....whatta ya think?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

As long as your lifting as heavy as YOU can that's what matters.  (I'm a weenie too!!)  Just keep at it hun! You'll get there before you know it!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 24, 2004)

Thanks....I guess I should add this in...about 5 years ago, I was lifting very heavy for me. Squats used 225, bench 135 (1 rep max) and really heavy on everything else, too. I could go back to doing that, but my workout buddy (my husband) doesn't go anymore and there's usually no one there to spot me. I got super slim and ripped and I felt great.  I could go back to doing that, but I am a little scared of hurting myself. Squats really hurt my back sometimes. I guess I'm just using that as an excuse.

It sounds to me like I am looking for an excuse not to work as hard.  I'd like some opinions on heavy vs. light weights in lifting. Anyone have any advice? Can my body get in great shape just lifting light? Or will heavy really benefit me that much more? Ihave heard so many stories about deterioration of joints and pain when people get older because of heavy lifting.


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 25, 2004)

Well, school is out and I will probably not be on here as much as I would like, but I'll try to post weekly to update my journal and find out more information. Have a great summer everyone!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 25, 2004)

Have you ever done squats on the Smith machine?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry it took so long to reply!!! My room is being painted and I haven't been to work to check my e-mail or read anything on the site!  

Yes, I have done smith machine squats before, and really liked them. Unfortunately, my current gym doesn't have a smith machine  .


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jun 4, 2004)

*I've been away!*

Okay, my diet hasn't been the best and my workouts haven't been consistent. I've done decent, but haven't lost any more weight. Yesterday, I put my swimsuit on for the first time this season, and I just almost cried! 
That's what I get!!! So, I'm more strict and I just finished a step class this morning that kicked my butt! I get to the gym, do about 10 minutes of my HIIT, and some friends are there waiting for the step class. So, I do the class and I must say..... ....wow! I think I might do a class or two a week just to change up my routine. After that, I worked legs...which was quite difficult! 

I thought I would try a summer job since I have the summer off (teacher!!!) but I only lasted 3 days. I just didn't want to do it. I hate knowing that I have to be somewhere and do something when I am supposed to be on break. So, I quit.  

Anyway, that's what I have been up to and now I am free to work hard at the gym every day and get lean!!!!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jun 18, 2004)

*starting to carb cycle*

Okay, I think I have learned to eat good enough to get used to what are good and bad foods. (I've been eating a high protein, moderate carb to low carb diet balanced into 5-6 small meals a day for about 4 weeks now) SO, now I am getting totally serious and I have decided to carb cycle with a refeed every few days. I will keep everyone posted on my stats and how my progress is going. I still won't be able to post daily, but I will continue to post weekly.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Girl~ Good Luck on the diet and workouts this summer!  You will do great!!! Enjoy your time off!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jun 23, 2004)

*Still Hangin' in there!*

I'm still here! My diet it really clean and my workouts are good. Instead of the carb cycling, I have decided to go really low carbs all week (less than 50 a day) and have a cheat day on Saturday. Think that'll be okay? I reallllly enjoy my cheat day...it seems to make the rest of the week worth it. I am seeing slight changes in my body, but nothing major yet. Heck, it's only been a week and a half since I've gotten really serious. Okay, here's some baaaddddddd stats:
Chest: 37.5"  
Waist: 29.5"
Hips: 40" GASP!!! Oh my goodness! 
Height: 5'7" (almost) 
Weight: 152 lbs 

Anyway, my goals are to lose 1.5" off of chest, 3.5 to 5.5" off waist, and 6" off of hips. (36", 24", 34") would be awesome for me. As you can tell by my measurements, I have an ample backside.....that'll take a lot of work! My weight goal is 130-135. Preferably 130 or less. I have no way of measuring bodyfat, but I'm guessing it is around 22% as I am pretty muscular. I would love to maintain around 12% and then think about competing later. I have always dreamed of doing that, but since I am genetically challenged, I have never thought I could obtain such a gorgeous body. Anyway, those old negative thoughts have to go away someday and it might as well be now. 
Thanks for all of your help. 

By the way, any hints or corrections would be appreciated! 
Mandy


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi Mandy! 

 Don't know how I ever missed your journal before 

 Anyway, Good luck with your goals! That's great that you have the summer off. 

 I kind of consider myself "genetically challenged"  as well, but am trying to still do the very best I can with the body I've been given.  Keep up the great work! I'll be keeping my eye on you.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jun 30, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Hi Mandy!
> 
> Don't know how I ever missed your journal before
> 
> ...


 I'm with ya!!!!!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jun 30, 2004)

I noticed no one said anything negative about how big my butt is! 
I appreciate that. I've measured quickly a couple of more times and my measurements are going down...but I'm gonna wait another week until I actually measure and write them down so I can post them. Hopefully my butt will have gone down an inch so I can be under the 40" mark!! 

My diet is great and my workouts are killing me, so unless my body is just absolutely refusing to give up fat for some unknown reason, surely I will start to shed some bodyfat. 

By the way, the scale isn't budging...so I am assuming that my lbm is going up and my fat% is going down. Like I stated earlier, my gym doesn't have a reliable bf tester. They only have a handheld, and I have heard/read that those are totally unreliable. What do you think?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jul 9, 2004)

Okay....so no one has any opinions on handheld bodyfat testers.   
OH well. 
I still haven't remeasured and written them down. I don't have time to do it this weekend because I am going camping and canoeing. Mayby Monday or Tuesday of next week. I got on the scale the other day and I have gained a couple of pounds. I feel like I'm getting smaller, but I sure hate to see the scale go up! I guess I'll know a little more when I measure. 
Have a great weekend!!!

Mandy


----------

